# Just sharing ( knitting ) SL



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

What a sweet pattern! Thanks!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

What is the common term for "double baby knitting"?


----------



## twray (Nov 7, 2012)

I use this pattern to make bears and lambs for the newborns at the local hospital. The children's Sunday School class prays over them and takes them to the hospital as a ministry.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

:sm24:


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

https://halifaxcharityknitters.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/little-knitted-teddy_photo.pdf

For those who want to print the pattern.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I found that bear patters several years ago on Ravelry. It was published by a charity in the UK which wanted little bears knit for (I think) babies of low income families. It has since been out of print. It is a great pattern for a quick little baby gift. You can make one in just a few hours. Thanks for posting since I know several other people will find it a great pattern to keep in their library.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Adorable.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

twray said:


> I use this pattern to make bears and lambs for the newborns at the local hospital. The children's Sunday School class prays over them and takes them to the hospital as a ministry.


That's awesome. This pattern is so adorable and from your input, it is also adaptable.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

scottishlass said:


> .


Thanks so much for these. I printed the pattern. It is precious.


----------



## dorianne (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

THANKS, have made a few To put in gifts.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Love the “weights”


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Great


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

Love that teddy, TY for posting


----------



## Dana in Calgary (Oct 25, 2017)

How did you modify your pattern for the bunny? It’s so cute!


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

So cute. Thank you.


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

save the pattern and then print it


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Great easy teddy pattern.


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern


----------



## hopeinmt (Jul 7, 2016)

If only the weights one was true!


----------



## cmh2knit (Aug 17, 2015)

Thank you for your post. Love both.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So cute.... thank you for sharing


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

Great posts as usual. Thanks. Teddy Bear so cute - and easy.


----------



## Dana in Calgary (Oct 25, 2017)

Makes a darn cute bunny!


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Fisher-Stirrett said:


> Makes a darn cute bunny!


Gee! That was fast! Yes, a darn cute bunny.


----------

